
To whom can a survey company sell its data? - FahadUddin92
I want to build an app that pays people to fill surveys. Where can I get companies who would pay for such surveys?
======
nabaraz
A quick google search showed the following companies who buys data.

\- [http://www.bigdataexchange.com/](http://www.bigdataexchange.com/)

\- [http://www.exapik.com/](http://www.exapik.com/)

PS: I am not familiar with any of these.

